# You know you have a chihuahua if...



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

Another forum and I made this up....


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

That's really cute.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: That was cute and it's soooo true!! :lol:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

thanks.... Love it. Very True!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

That was a neat idea to do on a forum. I can related to ALL of them! LOL


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I can relate to all of those and I have only been a chi owner for one week and two days...but whos counting! :wink: 

likespink


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

haha that is all so true
i thought the knicker nicking and leg licking was just my dogs trade im glad i read this!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

How true!

"You decline to go places with friends because you don't want to leave yourbabies at home by their lonesome too long" especially relates to me...when I first got Carl I stopped hanging out with my friends at night because I had to be home to put Carl to bed! :wink: 

"Your clothes are always covered in dog hair" A lady who I baby-sit for commented on how furry my fleece jacket was- "Wow your puppy is really shedding!" :roll: 


You find pieces of treats in your pocket from breaking them apart for the chis"
Always. That and plastic baggies for picking up poop. :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe, so cute and very true!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That is SO true! I love it!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG I thought I was the only one who's chi licked their legs dry after a shower!! He runs into the bathroom once he hears the shower turn off and there he is waiting to lick my legs...


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> OMG I thought I was the only one who's chi licked their legs dry after a shower!! He runs into the bathroom once he hears the shower turn off and there he is waiting to lick my legs...


I also, am a victim of this leg licking! LOL! We arent alone ladies! haha


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

So true...So true.. I can relate to several of them so far. We've only had gidget for a few months but we certainly will experience all of those situations listed in the long run.


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

heheheh fiona does all of that...


----------



## Arah (Nov 15, 2005)

I found myself laughing and shaking my head yes almost the whole time! :lol:


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

So true! This is just too funny!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Do you mind if i post this on myspace page????


----------



## LadyUnicorn (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: My kids love it when I get out of the shower. And according to them there's no treat better than the lotion mom uses on her legs. They have a huge argument everytime mom wants to lotion her legs. Some of the people at work think I have children, because I talk about them all the time. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

usmcjess said:


> Do you mind if i post this on myspace page????


Nope go for it hun dont care at all..


----------



## Luggy (Apr 21, 2005)

LadyUnicorn said:


> :lol: :lol: My kids love it when I get out of the shower. And according to them there's no treat better than the lotion mom uses on her legs. They have a huge argument everytime mom wants to lotion her legs. Some of the people at work think I have children, because I talk about them all the time. Thanks for sharing this with us.


 :lol: 

I'm always saying to Brewster, what's the point of me putting on moisturiser when you just lick it all off again :|


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

Ive been a chi owner for two weeks today, and I could relate to almost everything on that list. I really would like to know what's up with chis and stealing underwear? It's getting quite embarrassing! lol


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My fiancee's sister came to stay with us for the weekend, and Madison and Rylie stole a pair of her underwear and hid it under the couch. We found it after his sister had gone home! When we told her, she was so embarrassed. 

:lol:


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

That was so true. I have only had Rio for a month but all of it is true. and I love every minute of it


----------



## Tina Clark (Feb 14, 2006)

:lol: I am sitting here rofl reading this thread. Gosh what I have to look forward to :tongue:


----------



## Happykiss (Oct 9, 2005)

That is soooo cute! Amber does all those hings.

She sits on the towels as well waiting for me to come out the shower so that she can lick me!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

so true


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

So true already and I have only had Roxy less than a month


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I never realized the leg licking was a Chi thing... lol. I just figured Weazle was an oddball... taking after his daddy  I would add that another sign is if you go out and buy a paper everyday and it has NOTHING to do with the articles.. .lol


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

One of the ones I can relate to most is the dog hair! LOL I loved it! Thanks for sharing.


----------

